# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb de griep gehad deze winter

## Leontien

De griep heeft weer eens toegeslagen. In de kranten wordt gesproken over een griepepedemie. Dus nu vraag ik me af of jij al de griep hebt gehad. Wat ik mee heb gekregen kun je last hebben van de keel of van de buik. Dus welke heb jij gehad?

----------


## antje111111

nou, ik had vooral last van koorts, en me hondsberoerd voelen. verkouden, maar niet zozeer keel of buikpijn.

t leukste is dat ik er net 2 weken vanaf ben en nu begint het weer, terwijl ik echt wel goed uitgeziekt heb...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb tot nu toe nog geen griep gekregen ...gelukkig... wél een zware verkoudheid!!
Hier in Belgie verwachten ze de grootste griep-piek nog steeds...hoop dat ik ervan gespaard blijf!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb (gelukkig) tot nu toe nog geen griep gehad. Ben wel een paar dagen mijn stem kwijt geweest en wat verkouden, maar echt griep niet. Hoop dat die griep gewoon dit jaar mijn deur voorbij gaat.

----------


## chicka1958

Nee de griep heb ik niet gehad, ik hoop ook van ganser harte dat de griep mijn deurtje voorbij gaat. Ik zit nog middenin een longonsteking en daar dan de griep bij, nee alsjeblieft niet :EEK!:

----------


## Ronald68

Niet echt de griep denk ik want ik had geen koorts. Wel ontzettende hoofdpijn omdat mijn holtes verstopt zaten.

----------


## mia coenen

Nee ik heb niet echt de griep gehad,maar een verkoudheid tot spugen en broekplassen toe.
Heb een pompje en bruistabletten van de huisarts gekregen.Kon helemaal niet plat liggen in bed,heb ongeveer een week zitten geslapen.
Want als ik een hoestbui kreeg dacht ik dat ik stikte.
Ben nu ander- halve week verder maar hoest nog steeds,niet meer zo erg.

----------


## ronedith

Nee,geen griep,al drie jaar niet ,maar in november een griepspuit en een beetje voorzichtig zijn met buiten lopen in de wind.Persoonlijk denk ik dat het goed is die griepspuit.

----------


## debbie123

veel hoofdpijn, koorts en daarna spugen en diaree. leuk is anders.

----------


## ritaleus1

```

:rolleyes:
Hallo,
tot nu toe heb ik geen griep gehad.
Voel me kern gezond.
3 v/d 5 gezinsleden hebben griep gehad.
Ik gebruik vita en vit. c.
werk met veel zieke mensen.
in de beurt is ook iedereen ziek.
We gaan ervoor dit jaar.
 gr. Rita;) 


```

----------


## Nikky278

Heb een griepprik gehad, dus hoopte dat ik deze winter zonder al te veel gedoe door zou kunnen komen. Niet dus... Loop al vanaf het moment dat het kouder is te snotteren, volgens mij is mijn weerstand zo belabberd dat ik elke verkoudheid oppik, dus kom er niet vanaf. Nou is dat niet zo'n ramp, kost alleen zo ontzettend veel zakdoekjes haha. 
Maar ben een paar weken geleden goed ziek geweest, koorts, hoofdpijn, spugen, diarree, het hele circus. Was er nog niet helemaal bovenop toen ik weer aan het werk ging, maar er waren zoveel zieken, dat ik wel moest. En dat voel ik nu dus... Ben weer hondsberoerd, alles doet me pijn. De koorts is intussen gezakt, maar ik lig intussen ook alweer vier dagen te zweten... Deze keer maar goed uitzieken voor ik weer aan het werk ga :s En hopen dat dit het was voor dit jaar...

Xx

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb afgelopen vrijdag een kuurtje tegen keelontsteking opgehaald. Ik hoop dat dit de laatste poging was van de griep om me er onder te krijgen.

----------


## Irmalouise

Ook ik ben letterlijk geveld door de griep. Dacht ook van ach ik krijg het niet want ik heb tenslotte een griepprik (1ste x) gehad.
Nou kan me niet herinneren dat ik zo ziek ben geweest van de griep.
Begon met keelpijn en snotteren en daarna lag ik als een eskimo gekleed onder 2 dekbedden en had het nog koud en dan wel met 39 graden koorts.

----------


## Saatje88

Ik heb hem op dit moment,
denk je eromheen gegaan te zijn, komt het alsnog :Mad: 

begon met misselijkheid, spierpijn en een nek die verkrampt vastzat (al heb ik daar het hele jaar door last van (de afgelopen 2 jaar al overigens), maar meestal kan ik die zelf loskraken nu dus niet) daarna keelontsteking en koorts en last but not least verkoudheid

----------


## Agnes574

Innige deelneming Saatje,
Ik 'join the group'....heb het ook zitten!
Koorts,kloppende koppijn,zwaar verkouden,spierpijn,opvliegers,keelpijn...
fijn is anders  :Frown: 

Xx

----------


## afra1213

Ik heb geen griep gehad.

als ik griep mocht krijgen los ik dit met kruiden op.
Er zijn kruiden die wel degelijk op virussen werken.

Ik zou ook nooit een vactinatie tegen de griep nemen.

----------

